

N.YC Feature Suggestion - kingnothing

When looking at my "Threads", each of the comments has an "on:" uri that points to the actual site that was linked to. I keep clicking that to be taken to the N.YC page for that discussion thread, but it takes me to the actual site instead. As it stands, I don't see that being very useful. I keep trying to use it the way I do because I want to view other comments that might have popped up. I don't see much value in how it currently functions.<p>What thoughts do you have about that?
======
pg
I was thinking the same thing, so I changed it to work the way you suggest.

~~~
mercurio
Thanks. This had been bugging me too.

On a related note, is there a reason only the most recent comments can be
viewed for a user? Is there a way to access all your own comments?

~~~
yters
It's probably meant to stop karma bombs, and reduce the karma advantage of
having many more posts.

~~~
TheTarquin
Speaking of karma, is there some sort of karma FAQ lying about that I've not
seen yet? I mostly grok the system, I think, but I had one comment get
viciously hammered. I thought the comment was fairly innocuous, but perhaps I
transgressed some News.YC rule, policy, or etc. that I wasn't aware of?

I'd like to play by the rules, I'm just wondering if there's some sore of newb
intro that maybe I missed when I signed up?

~~~
rms
I think it's unnecessary for any comment to be modded below -1 or so, so I
gave you some free karma points.

~~~
Xichekolas
I'm also taking the "-1 is the floor" stance, so I modded you up too.

